# Pictures of Otis' new little Mastiff buddy



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

It was love at first sight for this little guy!!! Sorry to disapoint but he is not mine*sad* SOOOOO wish he was, though!! My friend stopped by today and had to show him off- his name is Cobalt and he is 4 months old and Brindle-he was a shy guy- especially when Otis went near him! I was trying to get pictures and hold Otis from scaring the little guy to death, so they aren't the best, but you get the idea!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, that first pic is priceless. I'd be scared of Otis to if I was him.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Love his big terrified looking eyes in that picture sugar. LOL Great pictures. Abby is looking pretty darn cute too. Now, how long tell you get another puppy of your own???


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> Love his big terrified looking eyes in that picture sugar. LOL Great pictures. Abby is looking pretty darn cute too. Now, how long tell you get another puppy of your own???


Oh gosh Abby LOVED him- she wanted to keep him too!! haha 
I wish I could get another one- a little girl I am TRYING to hold of a bit longer- It is REALLY hard after seeing this cutie today- REALLY hard!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Very cute pictures, Otis is such a cutie Are you trying to hold off until Otis is older and knows all his manners?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

**Subliminal Message**

You want another Mastiff. You want to get another Mastiff now. You will get another Mastiff now and post many many pictures us.

**/Subliminal Message**

Hi Sugar! Nice puppy!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Adorable puppy SDO. I hope Otis can help the little one over his shyness. How cute would that be seeing Otis and Cobalt running around.

Geez, I think you should get Otis a puppy of his very own to play with.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> Very cute pictures, Otis is such a cutieAre you trying to hold off until Otis is older and knows all his manners?


HaHa yeah, I guess so- all he wanted to do was lick him like he was a lolipop or something! I didn' t want to let him get too rough with him- you see the size difference?? haha


Shaina said:


> **Subliminal Message**
> 
> You want another Mastiff. You want to get another Mastiff now. You will get another Mastiff now and post many many pictures us.
> 
> ...


LOLL I know I want one- no need to tell me I do He was a sweeteheart, Otis is just too rough yet- now is not the time


Renoman said:


> Adorable puppy SDO. I hope Otis can help the little one over his shyness. How cute would that be seeing Otis and Cobalt running around.
> 
> Geez, I think you should get Otis a puppy of his very own to play with.


When he gets bigger he'll be over for play dates for sure- she also has a 2 year old girl, Luna that will be over to play as soon as we get the yard fenced in in the next month!! I CANT wait for that!
I really do want another one...imagine the food bill then?? lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww what a doll baby he is! And tell your friend its typical of a 4 month old being worried about an adult. He learned as a baby to " respect his elders"... 
He sure is pretty! ( so uh is a uh brindle in your plans now??? lol)


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ohh I love brindles and that dark face is adorable. Love his looks, nice big dog. Beautiful, yes he is. I could go for him in a heartbeat. Thanks for sharing the nice photo.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

What a little sweetheart!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I went to open the thread and was thinking "OMG SHE DID NOT GET ANOTH MASTIFF..." "OMG SHE DID>>WHAT A CUTIE" until I read what you wrote AFTER looking at the pictures. lol

What a cutie and it looks like everyone loved him! Including Otis. How did he do with him?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> awwwwwwwwww what a doll baby he is! And tell your friend its typical of a 4 month old being worried about an adult. He learned as a baby to " respect his elders"...
> He sure is pretty! ( so uh is a uh brindle in your plans now??? lol)


HAHA No, I prefer fawn/black over brindles-not that I wouldn't take this guy She has 4 Danes and 2 mastiffs, all from puppies-she is used to the puppy/big dog greetings!! haha


TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I went to open the thread and was thinking "OMG SHE DID NOT GET ANOTH MASTIFF..." "OMG SHE DID>>WHAT A CUTIE" until I read what you wrote AFTER looking at the pictures. lol
> 
> What a cutie and it looks like everyone loved him! Including Otis. How did he do with him?


HAHA I wanted to make you believe that- naughty me!! Otis did very well, but he still has NO idea how big he really is-if I would have let go of him I am sure he would have been too rough with the little guy-playing of course- I didn't want him to hurt the little guy so we kept them both leashed. When I had him sit about 5 feet away from him to give the puppy a break all he did was cry- he wanted to play. This meeting helped me decide to wait just a bit longer before I get another little one- I have too much work to do with Otis yet to get him to be the perfect gentleman.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Sugar Mama..Needs another Sugar Baby 

And I mean now 

haha..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> Sugar Mama..Needs another Sugar Baby
> 
> And I mean now
> 
> haha..Thanks for sharing


I wish now, V...but it is definitely not the time for one As much as I want one, I will wait a bit longer


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I want a mastiff! I want a mastiff! I want a mastiff!!!!!!!!!!

Holy cuteness at that firt picture! And your Abby is unbelievably beautiful!

I go crazy for Otis pictures!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> I want a mastiff! I want a mastiff! I want a mastiff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Holy cuteness at that firt picture! And your Abby is unbelievably beautiful!
> 
> I go crazy for Otis pictures!!


Thank you! Did you say you want a mastiff?  lol

Ella would LOVE a little (big) bro or sis!! I say go for it!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cobalt is precious!!!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Naughty SDO! You got me all excited thinking you got another mastiff and you tricked me!  Seriously though, Cobalt is adorable. I want to see pics when he and his family come over to play.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome. What a cute little guy. He actually reminds me of lennox when he was 4 months old. He looked just like that. 
So Otis scared him a bit, huh? He didn't growl at him or try to intimidate him, did he? (I know he would not.)
Otis looks awesome as usual!

-naoki


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

ooooh, he's so cute!


----------



## BIGdogLOVER (May 19, 2008)

Your Mastiff is an awesome looking dog. I love the fawn color I bought my mastiff as fawn but appears to be more apricot than fawn. In 1 more year she will be ready for a stud if only otis lived a little closer to seattle WA they would make a cute couple.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Naughty SDO! You got me all excited thinking you got another mastiff and you tricked me!  Seriously though, Cobalt is adorable. I want to see pics when he and his family come over to play.


HAHA Sorry I will definitely have lots of pictures when we have our play dates!!


naoki said:


> Awesome. What a cute little guy. He actually reminds me of lennox when he was 4 months old. He looked just like that.
> So Otis scared him a bit, huh? He didn't growl at him or try to intimidate him, did he? (I know he would not.)
> Otis looks awesome as usual!-naoki


Thank You
Otis scared him alright- with his tongue!! Lol No growling-he dosen't even know how to growl! haha



BIGdogLOVER said:


> Your Mastiff is an awesome looking dog. I love the fawn color I bought my mastiff as fawn but appears to be more apricot than fawn. In 1 more year she will be ready for a stud if only otis lived a little closer to seattle WA they would make a cute couple.


Your girl looks fawn to me- here is my old boy- he was apricot -for a comparison


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Your girl looks fawn to me- here is my old boy- he was apricot -for a comparison


Oh, I LOVE Brutus pictures! I hope Payton looks as good as he did when he grows up. He reminds me of a big cuddly bear.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Oh, I LOVE Brutus pictures! I hope Payton looks as good as he did when he grows up. He reminds me of a big cuddly bear.


Thank you- I sure do miss him He was the greatest dog -Otis has a lot of growing up to do before he gets to be the man Brutus was. I sure do LOVE Otis, don't get me wrong- Brutus was my main man, though...we'll see how Otis does in the next few years


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG that baby is sooooo cute!!! aww, and he is brindle  

I think my next dog is going to be an English Mastiff!! I am sooo in love!


----------

